# Imola Yellow S3



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

This car belongs to AofA and made a short stop at our dealership along with a Sepang Blue R8 V10 Plus both showing off Audi Exclusive options. They were here for Super Bowl week and are not for sale. 
Here = Audi North Scottsdale 




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

I want that, _so_ badly. Would have been such an appropriate car to own after my Imola Avant.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Wow.. Audi is really trying to sell that "Exclusive" option. Very nice color indeed!


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool color nice pics I love your Red A3 in the backround!


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice, what other exclusive options did you see?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

nothing else on the S3, just the exterior color.

the Sepang blue R8 V10 Plus had the color, and also an Exclusive interior in cream colored seats with blue diamond stitching, alcantara cream colored headliner also with blue stitching.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

ProjectA3 said:


> the Sepang blue R8 V10 Plus had the color, and also an Exclusive interior in cream colored seats with blue diamond stitching, alcantara cream colored headliner also with blue stitching.


Sounds like the car that they had at Detroit last year.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

how much is audi exclusive color cost ?


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

T1no said:


> how much is audi exclusive color cost ?


$3900 which is also the combined price of the super-sport seat, B&O stereo, and Magnetic Ride / 19 " wheels.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

Boston7 said:


> $3900 which is also the combined price of the super-sport seat, B&O stereo, and Magnetic Ride / 19 " wheels.


Unless you want Black, deduct $550 from that, so 3350 is the true cost


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

The Exclusive color option is the biggest draw to an S3 for me (over an R)


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

Revolver1966 said:


> The Exclusive color option is the biggest draw to an S3 for me (over an R)


I have to admit. It is a huge one for me as well. There are not too many cars in this price range where you could pick the color and truely have a unique, 1 of 1 on the road. I've got my color picked out if I go that way.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

my next car will be an exclusive color, most likely the new TT later this year and in a color we never got here in the US


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

What color will your order for your TT?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> my next car will be an exclusive color, most likely the new TT later this year and in a color we never got here in the US


Oh man. A TT-S in a hunter Green, orange or brown would be my choice. The Mk3 TT-RS would be a car I'd like to get after an R or S3. Nardo Grey with all black accents would be nice but that color is kind of common on nice Audis.


----------

